# Faust durch Glas



## Arster-Boy (2. Februar 2011)

Ist es irgendwie möglich, eine Faust zu animieren, die durch Glas schlägt und scheinbar auf einen zukommt? Ist für eine Anti-Gewalt-Video 

Ich habe leider kaum Erfahrung in der Animation von sowas und wollte deshalb erst einmal fragen, wie und ob man so etwas realisieren kann.
Ich benutze Ulead VideoStudio11.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## chmee (3. Februar 2011)

Möglich ist es schon.
Die erste Frage lautet aber, woher kommt das Material?
Selbstgefilmt? Mit 3D/Animationssoftware erstellt?

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Februar 2011)

Hi,
hier hats nen Anleitung wie man Zuckerglas herstellt. Wie in dem Text beschrieben verwendet man aber für größere Scheiben Polyurethan.
Nur so falls du dich für das selbst filmen entscheidest was mir als einfacher erscheint.

Grüße


----------



## meta_grafix (4. Februar 2011)

Moin,

vielleicht hilft Dir das hier ein wenig weiter.

Gruß


----------



## Arster-Boy (4. Februar 2011)

Ich werde es nachher erst einmal mit Zuckerglas versuchen. Die Animation ist wahrscheinlich sehr aufwändig und zudem habe ich keine Programme sowie auch Kenntnisse, die dafür erforderlich sind.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Zuckerglas!


----------

